# Mite Numbers, 3 Hives in my Apiary



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Doh, this was meant for the TF subforum. I need to start paying closer attention to these things.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

very cool nordak, thanks for sharing. perhaps one of the moderators can get the thread moved for you.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks squarepeg. I wasn't expecting such a low count this time of year. This kind of gives me a baseline of where my breeding efforts need to go, and the results kind of lead me to where I was heading anyway. I do hope the moderators take note and can move it for me.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Hive 1 needs to be treated, pronto. Hive 3 also should be treated, IMO. If you're averse to treating with oxalic acid, you need to start employing some form of IPM--drone removal, brood breaks, etc. But I would feel very uncomfortable with a 6% mite load in July--that does not bode well for your bees come Sep-Oct.

By the way, I've read that a small bag of carrots you get from the grocery store contains more oxalic acid than you'd use to treat your hive. Something to think about.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I am going to see where those mite levels are at next month on the 6% result. If the numbers are worse, I will probably give this hive some capped brood from a more resistant hive and requeen. I am far from panic mode at this point, because I have options to change the course of the outcome if it gets too high. I do appreciate the input. I believe treating a hive at 1.3% would be completely unnecessary be it by IPM or chemical means. If the mite load were 5x higher in September, that's still well below a lot of recommended thresholds for treatment. I think if possible everyone should give the bees a chance to sort it out for themselves before taking drastic measures.

Thanks.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Nordak said:


> I believe treating a hive at 1.3% would be completely unnecessary be it by IPM or chemical means. If the mite load were 5x higher in September, that's still well below a lot of recommended thresholds for treatment.


Not sure where you're seeing a recommended treatment threshold that indicates 6.5% is "well below" a treatment level. I typically read 2% as the threshold, and if there's capped brood in the hive I drop that number to 1% since most of the mites are in with the brood and won't be discovered by a sugar roll.

But ask 10 beekeepers the same question, and yada yada yada... 

In any event I hope it works out for your bees. Good luck.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks! I sometimes think we're focusing too much on mite counts. There are bees that can survive at the levels above recommended thresholds, and bees that can't take any infestation however small. It boils down to disease resistance. The 6% bees by appearances are doing well. I will be watching them closely though. In the end, I think our goals are the same, healthy bees. Just differing philosophies on how to make it happen. Best to you as well.


----------

